# Weight reduction to expect?



## alm80 (Nov 20, 2008)

I am contemplating switching my Bianchi Veloce from 1inch threaded headset, carbon fork steel(i think) steerer. To threadless 1inch headset carbon fork with at least aluminum steerer if not carbon, of course stem will get changed as well. 

My question is how much could one expect to loss (without going into gram by gram comparisons) with a conversion such as this? Have you done this and how did it work for you? I am trying to justify the cost of losing the weight on steel framed bike such as this. 


Thank you in advance


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Count on saving at least a quarter pound, to three-quarter pound(if going for full carbon threadless fork).


----------



## alm80 (Nov 20, 2008)

That roughly my what my geusstimate was, just want reassurance as i am not all that familiar with threaded headsets.


----------

